# templado de aceros: Hardenability, hot uniformly



## andoni

Field and topic:
Sobre  templabilidad de aceros.Dice:

Templabilidad:
Calentado uniforme a?? 800 ºC, enfriado en aceite???? y revenido a??? 600 ºC, toda la estructura será 100% martensitica-bainitica con durezas de 220-285???? HB
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Hardenability 
Hot uniformly at??? 800 ºC, oil cold??? and tempered at???? 600 ºC, the complete structure will be 100% martensitic-bainitic with hardness between???? 200-250 HB.


----------



## araceli

No se entiende bien lo que quieres...
¿Corregir la oración en inglés? ¿La de castellano? ¿Las dos?
Ah, te corregí el título de tu hilo, porque templabilidad me parece que está mal...


----------



## andoni

Perdón, pero las prisas...

Traduzco del castellano al Inglés, y no estoy seguro de si se dice con "at", para expresar las temperaturas de templado y calentado, y no se si para expresar el rango de durezas se puede expresar con "between".

Un saludo.

Pd: Templabilidad es la capacidad de un acero para ser templado.


----------



## flightgoddess

How does that help?



			
				andoni said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Sobre templabilidad de aceros.Dice:
> 
> Templabilidad:
> Calentado uniforme a?? 800 ºC, enfriado en aceite???? y revenido a??? 600 ºC, toda la estructura será 100% martensitica-bainitica con durezas de 220-285???? HB
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Hardenability
> _Unifomily hot/heated_ at 800 ºC, _chilled in oil _and tempered at 600 ºC, the complete structure will be 100% martensitic-bainitic with hardness between 200-250 HB.


----------



## andoni

Thank you very mutch, eres mi diosa.


----------



## josama

Hi Andoni


This might help you:

Templado y Revenido Quenched and Tempered
Fuente: http://www.proz.com/glossary-translations/spanish-to-english-translations/90

Cuando yo estaba aprendiendo eso (soy ingeniero civil y mecánico), siempre tuve problemas con las traducciones. Nunca sabía cuál era cuál en cual idioma.



> De mi librode procesos "Fundamentos de manufactura moderna" (Mikell P. Groover) en español:
> 
> "*Revenido*: El revenido es un tratamiento térmico que se aplica a los aceros endurecidos para reducir su fragilidad, incrementar su ductilidad y tenacidad y aliviar los esfuerzos en la estructura de la martensita. El tratamiento implica caentamiento y mantenimiento de ésta a una temperatura por debajo de la eutectoide durante aprox. una hora, seguido de un enfriamiento lento. (...)"


 



> De mi libro de materiales "Materials science and engineering, an introduction" (William Callister, Jr.):
> 
> "In the as-quenched state, martensite, in addition to being very hard, is so brittle that it cannot be used for most applications; also, any internal stresses that may have been introduced dring quenching have a weakening effect. The ductlty and toughness of martensite may be enhanced and these internal stresses relieved by (...) *tempering* (...) accomplished by heating a martensitic steel to a temperature below the eutectoid for a specified time period. (...)"


 

Así que: REVENIDO=TEMPERING

* El problema es que al VIDRIO templado se le llama "tempered glass" y por eso surge el problema en la traducción...

QUENCH(QUENCHING)=TEMPLADO (DE ACEROS Y METALES)
TEMPERING=REVENIDO

Espero que te sirva.
"


----------



## josama

andoni said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Sobre templabilidad de aceros.Dice:
> 
> Templabilidad:
> Calentado uniforme a?? 800 ºC, enfriado en aceite???? y revenido a??? 600 ºC, toda la estructura será 100% martensitica-bainitica con durezas de 220-285???? HB
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Hardenability
> Hot uniformly at??? 800 ºC, oil cold??? and tempered at???? 600 ºC, the complete structure will be 100% martensitic-bainitic with hardness between???? 200-250 HB.


 
Se me olvidó decirte: 

ENFRIAMIENTO=COOLING

Como este enfriamiento es un proceso de "templado", puedes usar indistintamente quench o cool:

Uniform heating _*to*_ 800°C, quenched in oil (o oil-cooled) and tempered at 600 °C, the resulting structure will be 100% martensitic-bainitic with a hardness between 200 and 250 HB


----------



## andoni

A very useful and complete answer.

Thank you very mutch.


----------



## LUISH73

Hola

Quench se refiere a enfriar ( En aceite, Aire, Salmuera).
La traduccion que yo utilizo para estos dos terminos som

Base hardening and tempering

El tempering es la traduccion precisa para revenido

En realidad ambos tratamientos son templados varia la temperatura que es mas baja en el tempering


----------



## Aconcagua

en mi caso, tengo problemas para traducir "Revenido", ya que se usa como sinónimo de "daño", en este contexto (una grua portuaria que se incendió):

_El sistema de escape, de acero inoxidable, fue revenido por el calor y está dañado._
¿Alguna sugerencia de su cómo traducir Revenir al inglés? ¿se podrá usar "tempered"?


----------



## jalibusa

La nomenclatura se vuelve confusa al pasar de un idioma a otro:
Templar=Hardening
Revenir= to temper o to draw back the hardening.
Recocer= to anneal (ablandar por completo),a menudo se llama "in annealed condition" al material sin endurecimiento alguno, apto para ser trabajado.
Creo que en el caso del escape lo que ocurrió es más bien "recocido" que "revenido".


----------



## majelofe

templar=hardening=quenching?


----------



## rodelu2

_Quenching _es el acto de sumergir en el medio de enfriamiento la pieza calentada a la temperatura de transformación. 
_Hardening_ es endurecer, es el resultado de la operación de más arriba y en el español de mi tierra se le llama "templar".


----------

